# الرد الشامل على البدع (شهود يهوه، الأدفنتست السبتيين، المورمون)



## ++ كيرلس ++ (27 يوليو 2012)

*سلام المسيح​احْتَرِزُوا مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْكَذَبَةِ الَّذِينَ يَأْتُونَكُمْ بِثِيَابِ الْحُمْلاَنِ وَلَكِنَّهُمْ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ ذِئَابٌ خَاطِفَةٌ! (إنجيل متى 15:7)

غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ قَوْمٌ يُزْعِجُونَكُمْ وَيُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يُحَوِّلُوا إِنْجِيلَ الْمَسِيحِ. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ بَشَّرْنَاكُمْ نَحْنُ أَوْ مَلاَكٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ بِغَيْرِ مَا بَشَّرْنَاكُمْ، فَلْيَكُنْ «أَنَاثِيمَا» (غلاطية 1: 8،7)

كُلُّ مَنْ تَعَدَّى وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي تَعْلِيمِ الْمَسِيحِ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ اللهُ. وَمَنْ يَثْبُتْ فِي تَعْلِيمِ الْمَسِيحِ فَهَذَا لَهُ الآبُ وَالابْنُ جَمِيعاً. إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِيكُمْ وَلاَ يَجِيءُ بِهَذَا التَّعْلِيمِ، فَلاَ تَقْبَلُوهُ فِي الْبَيْتِ، وَلاَ تَقُولُوا لَهُ سَلاَمٌ. (رسالة يوحنا الثانية 10: 10،9)






أولا: الردود المكتوبة

1- كُتُب ومراجع

1- شهود يهوه وهرطقاتهم (البابا شنودة الثالث)
2- What to say to Mormons and Jehovah’s Witnesses
3- إثبات عقيدة لاهوت المسيح (الربّان أنطونيوس حنّا لحدو)
4- حوار على الباب مع شهود يهوة (جون يونان)
5- الرد على السبتيين وشهود يهوه (من سلسلة محاضرات تبسيط الإيمان للأنبا بيشوي)
6- من هم الأدفنتست السبتيون ؟ والرد على عقائدهم الخاطئة (الأنبا بيشوي)
7- هل السبتيون على حق؟ (إسكندر جديد)
8- بدعة شهود يهوه ومشايعيهم (إسكندر جديد)
9- موقفنا من السبتيين (الأب إيليا متري)
10- السبتيين (عن لقاء تثبيت العقيدة)
11- شهود يهوه. من هم؟ كيف نشأوا؟ ماهي عقائدهم؟ (القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير)
12- مَن هو يسوع المسيح فى فكر شهود يهوه؟ (القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير)
13- هل المسيح هو الملاك ميخائيل؟ (القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير)
14- الادفنتست ظلمة الموت (كنيسة القديسين)
15- شهود يهوه (عن مجلة الكرازة)
16- شهود يهوه (كنيسة الإخوة)
17- عقيدة الكنيسة ضد شهود يهوه (مطرانية الروم الأرثوذكس- بيروت)
18- شهود يهوه ذئاب خاطفة (عطا ميخائيل)
19- بدعة الأدفنتست السبتيين وشهود يهوة (جورج طرابلسي)
20- كتاب مشتهى الأجيال لايلين هوايت يحرف كلمة الله المقدسة (جورج طرابلسي)
21- إعتراضات الهراطقة السبتيين
22- بدع السبتيين الأدفنتست (البابا شنودة الثالث)

2- ردود الدكتور هولي بايبل

1- اخطاء ترجمة العالم الجديد لشهود يهوه وملخص لفكرهم وردود سريعه عليها (للتحميل)
2- اخطاء ترجمة العالم الجديد لشهود يهوه الجزء الثاني . لتتعبد له ام لتخدمه ؟ دانيال 14:7 (للتحميل)
3- اخطاء ترجمة العالم الجديد لشهود يهوه الجزء الثالث . والصخره كانت المسيح 1 كو 10: 4 (للتحميل)
4- اخطاء ترجمة العالم الجديد لشهود يهوه الجزء الرابع . ولا تجربوا المسيح 1 كو 10: 9 (للتحميل)
5- الجزء الخامس من الرد علي اخطاء ترجمة شهود يهوه . لاتدع قدوسك ام وليك ؟ اع 2: 27 (للتحميل)
6- الجزء السادس من الرد علي اخطاء شهود يهوه . رئيس الحياه ام وكيل ؟ اع 3: 15 (للتحميل)
7- الجزء السابع من الرد علي اخطاء ترجمة شهود يهوه. صليب ام خشبه ؟ يو 19: 17-19 (للتحميل)
8- الجزء الثامن من الرد علي اخطاء ترجمة شهود يهوه . عذاب ابدي ام قطع ابدي ؟ متى 25: 46 (للتحميل)
9- الجزء التاسع من الرد علي اخطاء ترجمة شهود يهوه . كرسيك يا الله عب 1: 8 (للتحميل)
10- الجزء العاشر من الرد علي اخطاء ترجمة شهود يهوه. روح الله ام قوة الله ؟ تك 1: 2 (للتحميل)
11- هل يؤمن كاتب سفر المزامير بالقطع الابدي بدل من العقاب الابدي ؟ مزمور 37: 9 (للتحميل)

*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (31 أغسطس 2012)

*ثانيا: الردود المرئية

سنوات مع أسئلة: ماذا أفعل إذا زارني أحد من شهود يهوه أو الأدفنتست؟ (البابا شنودة الثالث)
[YOUTUBE]z7x-CdvwviY[/YOUTUBE]

صهيونية شهود يهوة (الأب بيتر مدروس)
[YOUTUBE]cDHzmQ7taus[/YOUTUBE]

أبلغ رد على شهود يهوه (جون بايبر)
[YOUTUBE]_Cqjadbh_zU[/YOUTUBE]

فيلم ثعالب صغيرة عن شهود يهوه (قناة أغابي)
[YOUTUBE]TP_J3K4xFRY[/YOUTUBE]

شبهات وردود- البدعة المُسمّاة "شهود يهوه" 1
[YOUTUBE]pDZKNzHmsu0[/YOUTUBE]

شبهات وردود- البدعة المُسمّاة "شهود يهوه" 2
[YOUTUBE]f0mRYbBM30Q[/YOUTUBE]

شبهات وردود- البدعة المُسمّاة "شهود يهوه" 3
[YOUTUBE]D6r2jbparHo[/YOUTUBE]

شبهات وردود- الرد على بدعة شهود يهوه- سلسلة المسيح هو يهوه المُتجسّد- المسيح هو يهوه الكائن 1
[YOUTUBE]spkKem3o1Rk[/YOUTUBE]

شبهات وردود- الرد على بدعة شهود يهوه- سلسلة المسيح هو يهوه المُتجسّد- المسيح هو يهوه الكائن 2
[YOUTUBE]EzpygHXHxF4[/YOUTUBE]

شبهات وردود- الرد على بدعة شهود يهوه- سلسلة المسيح هو يهوه المُتجسّد- المسيح هو يهوه الكائن 3
[YOUTUBE]0407XvmG6wY[/YOUTUBE]

شبهات وردود- الرد على بدعة شهود يهوه- سلسلة المسيح هو يهوه المُتجسّد- المسيح هو يهوه الكائن 4
[YOUTUBE]gu26wUdExeg[/YOUTUBE]

شبهات وردود- الرد على بدعة شهود يهوه- سلسلة المسيح هو يهوه المُتجسّد- المسيح هو يهوه الكائن 5
[YOUTUBE]LapjuW2ndfQ[/YOUTUBE]

شبهات وردود- الرد على بدعة شهود يهوه- سلسلة المسيح هو يهوه المُتجسّد- المسيح هو يهوه الكائن 6
[YOUTUBE]PoLnQPWveZc[/YOUTUBE]

شبهات وردود- الرد على بدعة شهود يهوه- سلسلة المسيح هو يهوه المُتجسّد- المسيح هو يهوه الذي ظهر في القديم
[YOUTUBE]7K-zDz_YAU8[/YOUTUBE]

شبهات وردود- الرد على بدعة شهود يهوه- سلسلة المسيح هو يهوه المُتجسّد- المسيح هو يهوه الذي ظهر في القديم 2
[YOUTUBE]PGpCaB1wuvg[/YOUTUBE]

*


----------



## amgd beshara (31 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا
مجهود رائع جدا 
ربنا يباركك و يعوضك


----------



## اليعازر (31 أغسطس 2012)

مجهود رائع مميز

ربنا يبارك خدمتك


.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 سبتمبر 2012)

+مجهود رائع وممتاز -الرب يكمل عمله بالتوفيق والنجاح+


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*أية المجهود الرائع دة ؟*
*يا راجل دة انت حاطط لنا موسوعة كاملة ...محتاجة دكتوراة دى*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك ...أحاول أحمل اللى أقدر عليه عشان أقرا بمزاج *


----------



## Mark2020 (6 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*أشكر الجميع، من قيّم ومن علّق ومن قرأ وشاهد صامتا. سيكون هذا الموضوع مرجع لكل ما يخص الرد على هؤلاء، الذين نُصلّي دائما لله من أجل خلاصهم، فنحن لا نتمنى لهم إلا الخير، حتى لو لم يكونو مسيحيين.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*موضوع شامل ومفيد جدا 
يستحق التثبيت بجداره 
*​


----------



## tomy tomy (28 نوفمبر 2021)

برافووووووو


----------

